# barient #632



## tgf (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello.Can you help me.I picked up 2 large Barient winches Self tailers #632.Cannot find anything about them on the web.I need a schematic,can I get parts if need be,what is there value.Would appreciate any help.Thank you. Tom Flynn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Tom,

Try this: HUTTON-ARCO Yacht Winches.

They bought the tooling and tech data from Barient.

Best Regards,

Maury


----------



## tgf (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you Maury TOM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You're welcome Tom.

I hope it helps.

Maury


----------

